# Lights



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a good source of small lights, maybe LED, that you could use to highlight a sign or poster?

Something that was compatible with a grafik eye would definitely be a bonus.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have an Ikea in your area? They have some thin strip LED lighting that works very well the white ones are about $40 and the color ones that you can choose between red green yellow and blue are about $80. They come in three strips about 8" long each. Ikea also has many other LED type lighting including puck lights.


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks tonyvdb!

I would never have thought to even check IKEA!

Is this the one you mean?

http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/72415_PE188174_S4.jpg

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Thats the exact ones I use.:T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I am thinking about using it as a bias light for my sceen...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They are fairly bright and dont dim well so keep that in mind.


----------

